
Statistics, lies and the virus: Tim Harford’s lessons from a pandemic - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/92f64ea9-3378-4ffe-9fff-318ed8e3245e
======
samizdis
Syndicated (non-paywall) at:

[https://finanz.dk/statistics-lies-and-the-virus-tim-
harfords...](https://finanz.dk/statistics-lies-and-the-virus-tim-harfords-
five-lessons-from-a-pandemic/)

